# The next firmware for the Canon EOS R5 is still on schedule for November



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 27, 2020)

> I have confirmed that Canon is still on schedule to release new firmware for the Canon EOS R5 in November, I was unable to confirm the same for the Canon EOS R6.
> Here’s a reminder for what to expect for the next Canon EOS R5 firmware.
> 
> Canon Cinema RAW light addition
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## marathonman (Oct 27, 2020)

1.1.1 is *******.


----------



## peters (Oct 27, 2020)

I must say, I am very interested in fhd 120. If the dynamic range is fine, it could be a great option.
I think slowmotion is always a super easy way to improve boring footage that you get at the typical event one may film. Also good for imagefilms. 
A good FHD image should be good enough when it comes to detail... sadly canon is not that great in that area, given the awful FHD image tht the 5D IV and 1DX II produce. 
lets hope for the best. Could be a good alternative to 4k120 which is sadly SUPER quick to overheat. External recording would be nice as well, but I think thats limited due to hardware? 4k120 external would be great...


----------



## xanbarksdale (Oct 27, 2020)

Sounds like an awesome upgrade!


----------



## adrian_bacon (Oct 27, 2020)

I’d love to see three things: recording cropped raw, recording cropped that is not rescaled in camera, and option to choose between APS-C crop and actual super 35 crop.

cropped raw is pretty straightforward. It’s the same as 8K raw, except not the whole frame.

cropped recording that is not rescaled in camera, the same as well. Instead of scaling cropped recording to 4K, give us the option to just record it directly at the native sensor size, I.e. 5.1K. Most NLEs have no problem dealing with this. Let me decide if I want to rescale it or do an extraction in post.

choosing between cropped sizes, again, this is pretty straightforward. If I have an APS-C lens, let me record with canons standard 1.6x crop, but if I’m shooting with a set of super35 lenses, let me pick the slightly bigger super35 crop size., whatever the crop size, just record out at that size and let me deal with rescaling or cropping in in post.

the first two will also likely help with heat generation. Canon if you’re reading this, pretty please.


----------



## willwest (Oct 27, 2020)

would really like to see timelapse/interval features revamped and some added in firmware.

Also, would like to be able to shoot 120fps in crop mode.


----------



## mccasi (Oct 27, 2020)

FHD 120p is really exciting for even a user like me who only dabbles in video. I tried 4k 120p but no way to edit it and not transferrable to phone let alone sharable. Very exciting!
That firmware actualy makes it a formidable competitor to A7S3 as well I think.


----------



## dwarven (Oct 27, 2020)

For the Canon veterans, are their firmware updates usually fine to install on day 1? For most other things besides cameras I usually wait a month before downloading the latest firmware/software.


----------



## Mark3794 (Oct 27, 2020)

This is big


----------



## DBounce (Oct 27, 2020)

dwarven said:


> For the Canon veterans, are their firmware updates usually fine to install on day 1? For most other things besides cameras I usually wait a month before downloading the latest firmware/software.


Yes, no fear with Canon firmware in my experience.


----------



## Besisika (Oct 27, 2020)

Very much interested in 8K raw light, have been waiting for a long time. Clog2 and 3 are welcomed addition as well.


----------



## adigoks (Oct 27, 2020)

one thing most video user didnt know they really need is the new codec. i hope its h265 10bit 4:2:0 codec . because it support hardware encoding by gpu manufacture such as nvidia & amd. it deliver smoother editing process. it still 10 bit so it still give smoother color gradation than 8bit just less color accurate & most people won't really notice it anyway . Current 10 bit 4:2:2 didnt support hardware encoding which make editing such a pain even editing at 1/4 quality.


----------



## rinamiele (Oct 27, 2020)

Cinema RAW Light sounds interesting. 4K RAW would be excellent as well. I'm more interested in 4K features TBH. The files are so large already... as a hobbyist it's difficult to sustain the storage requirements.


----------



## BroderLund (Oct 27, 2020)

> Other codecs are being worked on, but may not arrive in time for the November release.



I'm intrigued. Likely talking about H265 10bit 4:2:0 like the A7SIII also can do. Unrealistic, but dream would be XF-AVC, however likely reserved for the Cinema line of cameras.
Also, delighted to see CLOG 2, not just CLOG 3 which was the only one mentioned in early rumors. Makes it easier to cut into Cinema line cameras.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 27, 2020)

*raising hand* 

..excuse me, anything for us stills guys and girls?


----------



## peters (Oct 27, 2020)

dwarven said:


> For the Canon veterans, are their firmware updates usually fine to install on day 1? For most other things besides cameras I usually wait a month before downloading the latest firmware/software.


Usualy I dont, even though I never read/heard on any problems with canon firmware in the 10 years I use canon DSLRs though. Usualy I wait 2-3 weeks and check out reviews. At least, if its a new camera and a camera that I may rely on in the next week.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 27, 2020)

peters said:


> I must say, I am very interested in fhd 120. If the dynamic range is fine, it could be a great option.
> I think slowmotion is always a super easy way to improve boring footage that you get at the typical event one may film. Also good for imagefilms.
> A good FHD image should be good enough when it comes to detail... sadly canon is not that great in that area, given the awful FHD image tht the 5D IV and 1DX II produce.
> lets hope for the best. Could be a good alternative to 4k120 which is sadly SUPER quick to overheat. External recording would be nice as well, but I think thats limited due to hardware? 4k120 external would be great...


Agreed. 4k120 is really nice but it does overheat quickly. Can anyone clarify if the 4k120 is line skipped or pixel binned or is it downscaled 8k?
HD/120 should also be able to be recorded to both SD/CFe cards as well (Cinema lite as well?)
4k120 should be able to be recorded externally if cinema lite is implemented. I believe that uncompressed 4k120 bit rate is too high for the HDMI port


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 27, 2020)

adigoks said:


> one thing most video user didnt know they really need is the new codec. i hope its h265 10bit 4:2:0 codec . because it support hardware encoding by gpu manufacture such as nvidia & amd. it deliver smoother editing process. it still 10 bit so it still give smoother color gradation than 8bit just less color accurate & most people won't really notice it anyway . Current 10 bit 4:2:2 didnt support hardware encoding which make editing such a pain even editing at 1/4 quality.


This has been the reason that I haven't upgraded my PC yet. It looks like only the Apple ARM processor supports H265 4:2:2 in hardware at the moment although I am sure that the GPU guys are working on an upgrade. Thankfully I am only taking short clips.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 27, 2020)

rinamiele said:


> Cinema RAW Light sounds interesting. 4K RAW would be excellent as well. I'm more interested in 4K features TBH. The files are so large already... as a hobbyist it's difficult to sustain the storage requirements.


"4K raw" isn't possible unless cropped from 8k raw. Reviewers have been very happy with 4kHQ. With CLOG2/3 it should be close to be as flexible as a RAW file in post. Cinema lite should address the storage requirements but processor intensive for compressing/decompressing.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 27, 2020)

Viggo said:


> *raising hand*
> ..excuse me, anything for us stills guys and girls?


I would like to be able to remap the Rate button but that would be a stills and video feature
What else would you like? The R5 is a superior stills machine


----------



## Stanly (Oct 27, 2020)

Excited about C-Log 2 and 3, let's hope the temp limit improvement is substantial! May be new codecs and Cinema RAW light will help with that?


----------



## SteveC (Oct 27, 2020)

Viggo said:


> *raising hand*
> 
> ..excuse me, anything for us stills guys and girls?



A damned good question actually. But the R5 is pretty darn good for stills, other than what appears to be a "freezing" bug. I'd maintain the fact that the stills part seems to have been better from the start is already a good bonus!


----------



## chreeeeees (Oct 27, 2020)

Hopefully it will be released closer to the first rather than the 30th.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Oct 27, 2020)

peters said:


> I must say, I am very interested in fhd 120. If the dynamic range is fine, it could be a great option.
> I think slowmotion is always a super easy way to improve boring footage that you get at the typical event one may film. Also good for imagefilms.
> A good FHD image should be good enough when it comes to detail... sadly canon is not that great in that area, given the awful FHD image tht the 5D IV and 1DX II produce.
> lets hope for the best. Could be a good alternative to 4k120 which is sadly SUPER quick to overheat. External recording would be nice as well, but I think thats limited due to hardware? 4k120 external would be great...




Do you have any actual experience with the R5? I've been shooting 4K120 for months now without overheating. Shooting thousands of photos and then multiple 4K120 clips - never an issue. My friend just rented the R5 for a massive multi-day job and used it for 120p and never had an issue.


----------



## peters (Oct 27, 2020)

LSXPhotog said:


> Do you have any actual experience with the R5? I've been shooting 4K120 for months now without overheating. Shooting thousands of photos and then multiple 4K120 clips - never an issue. My friend just rented the R5 for a massive multi-day job and used it for 120p and never had an issue.


?!
I have 2 R5 since release, and installed the latest firmware when it released. I tested them thoroughly on multiple occasions. Weath was medium.
4k50 ovearheated after maybe 20-40 minutes. (external works without a problem though)
8k overheated after maybe 15-30 minutes, not realy sure. I have no real use cases for this.
4k HQ works okay, external works fine, internal overheats after 20-40 minutes (my guess).

But 4k100 was REALY problematic. It overheated after maybe 10 minutes record time, in a 30 minute time frame. And it overheated after 4-5 minutes when recording straight. Was not operatable for so long, I packed it up for the shoot and used only the second body. 
The REAL problem: the camera not only overheated, but crashed and LOST THE FILE (every time). 

Weird that 4k120 worked so great for you. Was it pretty cold?


----------



## Viggo (Oct 27, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> I would like to be able to remap the Rate button but that would be a stills and video feature
> What else would you like? The R5 is a superior stills machine


I would like to customize the Q-menu. I could definitely see animal AF improved, also for humans. I would finally like to see more options to customize buttons to different functions in shooting and review mode. I would would like to see different fps in electronic shutter. Improved anti flickering as I came across a big issue with that just today. Clear out the freezing that some are experiencing.
And why oh why is cropping in camera not present in the raw converting screen?


----------



## jonrosenberry (Oct 27, 2020)

What about a firmware update for the 1dx iii to support additional raw bit rates options? Are there any confirmations about that?


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 27, 2020)

Viggo said:


> I would like to customize the Q-menu. I could definitely see animal AF improved, also for humans. I would finally like to see more options to customize buttons to different functions in shooting and review mode. I would would like to see different fps in electronic shutter. Improved anti flickering as I came across a big issue with that just today. Clear out the freezing that some are experiencing.
> And why oh why is cropping in camera not present in the raw converting screen?


Better customisation of the buttons/menu would be good. It has been one point of difference with the Sonys
Is storage the only issue with lower fps for the eshutter? Already silent and I am not sure that rolling shutter would be any better at lower speed
Is the anti-flickering worse than the 1DXii/iii?
The freezing sounds like a bug "phenomenon" 
Is storage the only issue with cropping in-camera?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 27, 2020)

DBounce said:


> Yes, no fear with Canon firmware in my experience.


I hang in Magic Lantern forums and there are always people there who are scared that Canon will cripple the video and force them to buy cinema cameras.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 27, 2020)

jonrosenberry said:


> What about the 1dx iii additional 5.5k raw bit rates? Are there any confirmations that about that?


5.5k raw is based on the size of the 1DXiii's sensor ie full width. The R5 can only do 8K raw from the full sensor width. Everything else is either cropped from full frame, pixel binned/line skipped or downsampled. With cinema raw lite, the bit rates may be low enough to record 8k raw internally to SD card or externally via HDMI.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 27, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I hang in Magic Lantern forums and there are always people there who are scared that Canon will cripple the video and force them to buy cinema cameras.


Magic Lantern was/is an amazing community that extracted great features from the 5Diii. Clearly, the Canon engineers were let loose on the R5 but overheating is the consequence. If you want unlimited video then the correct form factor and cooling is needed.
ML sadly haven't been able to reverse engineer the recent Digix processors. I am not convinced that they could get more out of the R5 reliably.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 27, 2020)

peters said:


> ?!
> I have 2 R5 since release, and installed the latest firmware when it released. I tested them thoroughly on multiple occasions. Weath was medium.
> 4k50 ovearheated after maybe 20-40 minutes. (external works without a problem though)
> 8k overheated after maybe 15-30 minutes, not realy sure. I have no real use cases for this.
> ...


If it lost the file then your CFX card probably overheated.
R5 usually restricts recording and does not shut off entirely unless the overheat control is circumvented or something goes wrong with the recording media.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 27, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> 5.5k raw is based on the size of the 1DXiii's sensor ie full width. The R5 can only do 8K raw from the full sensor width. Everything else is either cropped from full frame, pixel binned/line skipped or downsampled. With cinema raw lite, the bit rates may be low enough to record 8k raw internally to SD card or externally via HDMI.


5.5K CRAW light will not be able to write to an SD card.
Not even compresses Magic Lantern RAW can do that but it should help mitigate overheating.
There was also talk of MRAW which would be cropped 4K but 4:3, not 16:9.


----------



## nikkito (Oct 27, 2020)

What I would love more than this update is for canon and Adobe to get together and give us camera matching profiles for the R5!


----------



## Wickedkayaker (Oct 27, 2020)

Two things I wish we could have:

• Live View Composite
• High Res Shot

Sure both are considered gimmicks but both seem plausible. I might never use them but nice to have to try once in a while.


----------



## goldenhusky (Oct 27, 2020)

Damm!!! This camera is getting better day by day. After watching some of the reviews I really want one but unable to make up my mind to pay $3900.


----------



## tron (Oct 27, 2020)

dwarven said:


> For the Canon veterans, are their firmware updates usually fine to install on day 1? For most other things besides cameras I usually wait a month before downloading the latest firmware/software.


Yes you can proceed with no worries. Up to now I have updated 5D3, 5D4, 7D2, 5DsR, 200D and EOS R with no issues (some of them more than once).


----------



## tron (Oct 27, 2020)

goldenhusky said:


> Damm!!! This camera is getting better day by day. After watching some of the reviews I really want one but unable to make up my mind to pay $3900.


Do make up your mind. Some will have to pay a bigger ... number than this … in … euros!


----------



## peters (Oct 27, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> If it lost the file then your CFX card probably overheated.
> R5 usually restricts recording and does not shut off entirely unless the overheat control is circumvented or something goes wrong with the recording media.


Hm its possible. I have a pretty unknown brand, because they cost only have of the sandisks. But maybe I'll try a sandisk soon.


----------



## goldenhusky (Oct 27, 2020)

tron said:


> Do make up your mind. Some will have to pay a bigger ... number than this … in … euros!



I agree but for me personally it is very very hard to make up my mind since this is a hobby and I do not make any money with photography. Usually I buy all cameras below 3k USD mark with the exception of an used Sony a9 that I paid 3300 USD. So the 3k mark is a mental block for me I guess. I would have pre-ordered the R5 if Canon would have priced it at 3500 USD. I was even mentally prepared for that but closer to 4k mark put me off.


----------



## Dave Metcalf (Oct 27, 2020)

I was going to post — for my first post — that the firmware update that I would like to see is a very firm R5 delivery — when I got notification that my R5 is BEING PREPARED FOR DELIVERY! Ordered from Adorama on July 9th (afternoon) — it’s almost here!


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 27, 2020)

First, I do thank Canon for yet another firmware update! Second, here are my hopes for it:

They mention "Bug fixes" are included - I hope they remember to fix the broken R5 intervalometer when you use back-button-only focus (yes, it's broken, and it will force you to *not* use back-button-only focus so that you can get the intervalometer to work).

I wish they would include "motion trap" sensing option in their video recording - where it won't record the video if there is no appreciable motion, and then continue recording when there is motion, such as a hummingbird coming into view at a feeder, so that you can auto-trap animals or moving objects with high speed video while not filling up the video with tons of no-motion footage which has to be discarded.

I wish they would include using a single filename with frame index numbers appended to it when using an intervalometer or bracketed multiple photos for 1 shutter press. That would help organize the entire intervalometer/bracket sequence without using tons of unique filenames.

When you search through a long list for a function to custom assign to a button, could you please *ALPHABETIZE* the list of functions? There are so many functions that are not alphabetized that it is a PITA to scan through them over and over when assigning buttons.

Oh, and how about removing the 30 minute max limit on video?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2020)

Keeping a running list of bugs here...

I think that there are some firmware-fixable issues with how it handles CFexpress cards, and fixing this might actually do some good for some other things, like perhaps heat (why is it that I need to remove both cards before my external recorder will run without heat limits?)


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 28, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> 5.5K CRAW light will not be able to write to an SD card.
> Not even compresses Magic Lantern RAW can do that but it should help mitigate overheating.
> There was also talk of MRAW which would be cropped 4K but 4:3, not 16:9.


Are you sure that a 5:1 compression from cinema raw lite wouldn't write to a USH-II SD card?
The R5 manual has 8K IPB @ 470Mbps bit rate and the SD card can be used for this @10bit (V90)
Even with 5:1 compression, 8K raw (2600Mbps) probably won't record to internal SD card but should externally.
5.5K raw with 5:1 compression should be okay for v90/USH-II SD cards.
Note that the compression will require reasonable processing power/heat so overheating may still be an issue
The only talk of MRAW for stills has been in this forum.... unless you can provide a source. cRAW stills looks to be similar but not quite as good as full raw files.
Can cinema lite compression be used for all video modes?


----------



## shtarker (Oct 28, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Keeping a running list of bugs here...
> 
> I think that there are some firmware-fixable issues with how it handles CFexpress cards, and fixing this might actually do some good for some other things, like perhaps heat (why is it that I need to remove both cards before my external recorder will run without heat limits?)



I am seeing the freezing issue intermittently also. At a wedding I saw 3 "freezes" in a 5 minute window. It's usually not that bad, but still painful and could lead to missing a critical shot. I have a platinum CPS membership and sent the R5 in for service. Tests were run, no problems found, so the camera was returned with no fix. Is this a common issue? I would like to see it fixed ASAP, any ideas on what the cause is?


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 28, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> They mention "Bug fixes" are included - I hope they remember to fix the broken R5 intervalometer when you use back-button-only focus (yes, it's broken, and it will force you to *not* use back-button-only focus so that you can get the intervalometer to work).
> 
> I wish they would include "motion trap" sensing option in their video recording - where it won't record the video if there is no appreciable motion, and then continue recording when there is motion, such as a hummingbird coming into view at a feeder, so that you can auto-trap animals or moving objects with high speed video while not filling up the video with tons of no-motion footage which has to be discarded.
> 
> ...


What is the use case for intervalometer and back button focus. I don't use BBF so I am curious... or is the issue that you need to turn off BBF before you can use the intervalometer rather than using it at the same time?
For motion trap, can you use Miops or Pluto etc triggers for this? I know you can for stills but not sure about video. If done in-camera then the processing will still be done full time (as if video is being recorded). You might reduce storage but not battery life
I would just like to reassign the Rate button... wouldn't mind scrolling through a long list for this as it would only be done once
30 minute max video.... easy to remove but they won't do it for their own reasons I guess. They want you to use their cinema cameras for long form video


----------



## LSXPhotog (Oct 28, 2020)

peters said:


> ?!
> I have 2 R5 since release, and installed the latest firmware when it released. I tested them thoroughly on multiple occasions. Weath was medium.
> 4k50 ovearheated after maybe 20-40 minutes. (external works without a problem though)
> 8k overheated after maybe 15-30 minutes, not realy sure. I have no real use cases for this.
> ...



OK, so that answers my question, you were trying to find the overheating limitations and found them. You will never record 4-5 minutes of straight 4K120 in practice...at least I can't think of any practical purpose for that. I live in Florida so none of my local jobs have been in cold or even cool temperatures - all in the mid '90*s F (over 30*C). Indoor jobs haven't been a problem, but I've worked in Michigan, Indiana, and Kentucky over the past 3 months with the R5 and didn't have an issue either. I shot a wedding in truly brutal heat earlier this month as well - no issues. I am shooting a lot of 4K120 clips alongside lots of photos and have never been locked out of that recording format. So I just don't find the idea that it overheats quickly in 4K120 to be justified. If used for shooting bursts of action as slow motion is intended, then it has shown to be a non issue for me.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Oct 28, 2020)

LSXPhotog said:


> OK, so that answers my question, you were trying to find the overheating limitations and found them. You will never record 4-5 minutes of straight 4K120 in practice...at least I can't think of any practical purpose for that. I live in Florida so none of my local jobs have been in cold or even cool temperatures - all in the mid '90*s F (over 30*C). Indoor jobs haven't been a problem, but I've worked in Michigan, Indiana, and Kentucky over the past 3 months with the R5 and didn't have an issue either. I shot a wedding in truly brutal heat earlier this month as well - no issues. I am shooting a lot of 4K120 clips alongside lots of photos and have never been locked out of that recording format. So I just don't find the idea that it overheats quickly in 4K120 to be justified. If used for shooting bursts of action as slow motion is intended, then it has shown to be a non issue for me.


Pretty much matches my experience with the exception I have been shooting a lot in the past month in much colder(10 to 15 C) weather and the thing really just keeps on going and going. 

Biggest issue I have now is card space.


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 28, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> What is the use case for intervalometer and back button focus. I don't use BBF so I am curious... or is the issue that you need to turn off BBF before you can use the intervalometer rather than using it at the same time?
> For motion trap, can you use Miops or Pluto etc triggers for this? I know you can for stills but not sure about video. If done in-camera then the processing will still be done full time (as if video is being recorded). You might reduce storage but not battery life
> I would just like to reassign the Rate button... wouldn't mind scrolling through a long list for this as it would only be done once
> 30 minute max video.... easy to remove but they won't do it for their own reasons I guess. They want you to use their cinema cameras for long form video


1* I like to use "back focus" (assign "focus" to some back button, and "start exposure only" to the exposure button) in general, instead of the normal "focus & start exposure" when pressing the exposure button. That, in itself, had nothing to do with the intervalometer.
2* (EDITED) I wanted to use an intervalometer (to reduce camera shake) to take a photo every second for say 10 shots, so I could move my panorama head ball-stop position right one step between photos so I could take 10 different photos quickly (to reduce subject motion) for a left-right panorama. It would take the first photo OK and do the timing correctly for the other 9 photos *except* it wouldn't trigger taking those photos!  After a lot of frustration, I find there's a many-users-documented bug in the software where the intervalometer will take the first photo but won't trigger the remaining photos unless you assign the exposure button to "focus and start exposure". Go try it and see for yourself! So I have to make this unwanted change just to get the intervalometer to work, and when I'm done with the panorama I have to remember to undo the unwanted change so I could get back to normal (single photo) use with my desired back button focus! - Gee, who knew a temporary work-around for a firmware bug could be so weird? 
3* If I wanted the intervalometer to take 3 photos with different exposures for every timed shot (eg. 3 photos at each of the 10 intervalometer-timed shots) then it wouldn't work right. That's because the firmware doesn't let you take 3 photos for a single press of the exposure button unless you do some weird stuff: which is to set it to continuous shooting mode, and to 3 exposure levels, and then press *and hold* the exposure button until all 3 photos are taken . What a *goofy* way to do this! That in itself is worthy of an *additional firmware change* to allow a single button press (ignoring the hold time) to start a 3 different exposure photo sequence to be done. Then you'd be able to use the intervalometer and have every timed shot take 3 different exposure photos.
4* After the intervalometer is done, it turns the intervalometer mode off. So if I want to do another intervalometer sequence I have to go to the trouble to turn intervalometer mode back on before taking another one . There is no way I could find to stop the firmware from always turning off the intervalometer mode at the end of taking its timed sequence. That in itself is worth an option in a firmware update! So if I want to do a multi-row panorama, using the intervalometer for each row, I'd have to re-enable it for every row! . The work-around for a multi-row panorama (for me) was to give up on using the intervalometer and instead use a wired remote (to avoid camera shake) so I could individually start an exposure for every photo position in the row. That would also let me be able to take 3 different exposure photos per panorama position by pressing *and holding* the remote button until all 3 shots were done. Geez! 

What is a Miops or Pluto trigger? I'm guessing some separate motion sensor going to the wired remote trigger input? Yes, that'd work for a single shot, but not for a video sequence. Could the remote trigger stay "active" with motion to trigger continuous shooting of stills? That'd work, but would take a zillion different filenames, but maybe one can't be too choosy! If that's the only way to get it working, maybe that'd be OK.

Yes, it'd be nice to assign anything to the rate button - I forgot about that - thanks!


----------



## BeerBoy (Oct 28, 2020)

A few choices of reduced RAW file sizes like... 24mp, 12mp, and 6mp would be nice for us shooters who like the capture features, but find the file size a massive over-kill and a production snail-maker.. I just got it delivered yesterday and was really shocked that Canon didn't provide any kind of reduced RAW file sizes.. Only 45mp..! That makes this camera useless for my agency weddings I get.. and or some of my publishers who do not want anything larger than 12-18mp...max..! Canon Techs, I do hope you are reading this.


----------



## David Vincent (Oct 28, 2020)

Is the firmware upgrade fixes the "*out of stock*" issue's?


----------



## StevenA (Oct 28, 2020)

The beast is getting beastier.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 28, 2020)

BeerBoy said:


> A few choices of reduced RAW file sizes like... 24mp, 12mp, and 6mp would be nice for us shooters who like the capture features, but find the file size a massive over-kill and a production snail-maker.. I just got it delivered yesterday and was really shocked that Canon didn't provide any kind of reduced RAW file sizes.. Only 45mp..! That makes this camera useless for my agency weddings I get.. and or some of my publishers who do not want anything larger than 12-18mp...max..! Canon Techs, I do hope you are reading this.


Look in the manual on page 135 to setup craw files instead of full sized raw files. Still .CR3 but about half the size. Are you sending raw files to publishers? You could also save as large HEIF files.
My 2013 macbook pro (i7/16gb/512GB SSD) still processes the full size shots okay but I need to offload each shoot to make space. Not blazing speed but enough to keep me going for a while to save up for a new one.


----------



## lightingb (Oct 28, 2020)

Bug fixes is an understatement. 
Let's just fix all the freezing issues! Lots of forums and reports of the camera locking up. Even some loosing files. PLEASE FIX THIS! We should not be doing battery pulls 2-3 times a photo shoot


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 28, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> What is a Miops or Pluto trigger? I'm guessing some separate motion sensor going to the wired remote trigger input? Yes, that'd work for a single shot, but not for a video sequence. Could the remote trigger stay "active" with motion to trigger continuous shooting of stills? That'd work, but would take a zillion different filenames, but maybe one can't be too choosy! If that's the only way to get it working, maybe that'd be OK.


Miops (I have one) and Pluto are multi-trigger boxes that can mount on the hotshoe or cabled. They can trigger by sound/light beam (laser)/lightning etc. You can program a delay (eg for water drops) as well as sensitivity. Pluto appears to have a vibration sensor and passive infrared sensor... the latter seems to address what you are looking for.
I use them for high speed stills with either remote flashes or remote shutter release.
I haven't tested them for video but if in movie mode, a shutter press will turn on video which would be okay but need a second press to turn off. I am not sure how the latter would be done. Something to play with.
There are other remote control like camranger which is probably the most expensive but they need another device (phone/tablet) to control them. If you are monitoring from 150m away in real time then you could wirelessly control the video/focus etc.
It seems that Canon also allows for infrared remotes to turn on/off video from the front. 
I've seen quite sophisticated trigger traps for insects for instance but again only for stills.


----------



## landon (Oct 28, 2020)

As per last rumour: "Lower bit rate option for all IPB video recording modes."
Is this part of 'Tweaking temperatures control' or 'Codecs' side of things? Thanks.
Thank You for your dedication.


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 28, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> Miops (I have one) and Pluto are multi-trigger boxes that can mount on the hotshoe or cabled. They can trigger by sound/light beam (laser)/lightning etc. You can program a delay (eg for water drops) as well as sensitivity. Pluto appears to have a vibration sensor and passive infrared sensor... the latter seems to address what you are looking for.
> I use them for high speed stills with either remote flashes or remote shutter release.
> I haven't tested them for video but if in movie mode, a shutter press will turn on video which would be okay but need a second press to turn off. I am not sure how the latter would be done. Something to play with.
> There are other remote control like camranger which is probably the most expensive but they need another device (phone/tablet) to control them. If you are monitoring from 150m away in real time then you could wirelessly control the video/focus etc.
> ...


Thanks, David-Sydney, for all the great info on this. Looks like I've got something to look into there!


----------



## tron (Oct 28, 2020)

goldenhusky said:


> I agree but for me personally it is very very hard to make up my mind since this is a hobby and I do not make any money with photography. Usually I buy all cameras below 3k USD mark with the exception of an used Sony a9 that I paid 3300 USD. So the 3k mark is a mental block for me I guess. I would have pre-ordered the R5 if Canon would have priced it at 3500 USD. I was even mentally prepared for that but closer to 4k mark put me off.


I understand. Same here! I just wanted to point out the price comparison.


----------



## peters (Oct 28, 2020)

LSXPhotog said:


> OK, so that answers my question, you were trying to find the overheating limitations and found them. You will never record 4-5 minutes of straight 4K120 in practice...at least I can't think of any practical purpose for that. I live in Florida so none of my local jobs have been in cold or even cool temperatures - all in the mid '90*s F (over 30*C). Indoor jobs haven't been a problem, but I've worked in Michigan, Indiana, and Kentucky over the past 3 months with the R5 and didn't have an issue either. I shot a wedding in truly brutal heat earlier this month as well - no issues. I am shooting a lot of 4K120 clips alongside lots of photos and have never been locked out of that recording format. So I just don't find the idea that it overheats quickly in 4K120 to be justified. If used for shooting bursts of action as slow motion is intended, then it has shown to be a non issue for me.


Hm I am not sure how long exactly the clips on our last project where, but certainly not 4 minutes. And it still overheated... Dont know, maybe its just luck. It feels like the camera totaly overreacts once you get anywhere near that clip lenght... at least for our project we had to skip 4k100 entirely


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2020)

shtarker said:


> I am seeing the freezing issue intermittently also. At a wedding I saw 3 "freezes" in a 5 minute window. It's usually not that bad, but still painful and could lead to missing a critical shot. I have a platinum CPS membership and sent the R5 in for service. Tests were run, no problems found, so the camera was returned with no fix. Is this a common issue? I would like to see it fixed ASAP, any ideas on what the cause is?





> Keeping a running list of bugs here...
> 
> I think that there are some firmware-fixable issues with how it handles CFexpress cards, and fixing this might actually do some good for some other things, like perhaps heat (why is it that I need to remove both cards before my external recorder will run without heat limits?)
> 
> ...



We've had a few people try to methodically narrow down the circumstances under which the freezes happen. This has been very unsuccessful, largely due to the fact the freezes are so infrequent. From reports, we do know that there are some factors that are not responsible for all freezes, as listed in the above link, as we have examples where cameras have frozen with different settings. 

One thing that *appears* to be somewhat consistent is that people tend to see freezes more often when they first get the camera, and then less frequently as time passes. This may be anecdotal (everything here is anecdotal).


----------



## fox40phil (Oct 28, 2020)

Viggo said:


> *raising hand*
> 
> ..excuse me, anything for us stills guys and girls?


Still no m- & sRaw option...?!?

and what I have read here, is the intervalometer not included anymore?!


----------



## jonrosenberry (Oct 28, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> 5.5k raw is based on the size of the 1DXiii's sensor ie full width. The R5 can only do 8K raw from the full sensor width. Everything else is either cropped from full frame, pixel binned/line skipped or downsampled. With cinema raw lite, the bit rates may be low enough to record 8k raw internally to SD card or externally via HDMI.



Thanks, my questions was not clear, so I just updated it. What I was asking was whether or not the 1dx iii will see a similar firmware update that will allow it to have additional bit rate options for recording in 5.5k raw. Right now the 5.5k raw (50/59.94p) bit rate is approx. 2600 Mbps, which is 341 MB/s, where as the c200 footage is 125 MB/s. The c200 in 4k uses 10bit raw recording when shooting at 60fps rather than 12bit (It does do 12 bit in 24/30fps). It would be nice to see a 10bit raw option in both the r5 and the 1dx iii.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 28, 2020)

fox40phil said:


> Still no m- & sRaw option...?!?[..]



Contrary to their name, those aren't RAW, they are debayered and downscaled TIFFs. So, personally, I like the C-RAW option a lot better, a nice space saving while keeping the same resolution.


----------



## FitzwaterPhoto (Oct 28, 2020)

peters said:


> I must say, I am very interested in fhd 120. If the dynamic range is fine, it could be a great option.
> I think slowmotion is always a super easy way to improve boring footage that you get at the typical event one may film. Also good for imagefilms.
> A good FHD image should be good enough when it comes to detail... sadly canon is not that great in that area, given the awful FHD image tht the 5D IV and 1DX II produce.
> lets hope for the best. Could be a good alternative to 4k120 which is sadly SUPER quick to overheat. External recording would be nice as well, but I think thats limited due to hardware? 4k120 external would be great...



I'm super happy with the 1080 from the R5 and adding 120fps is going to be something I will use often.....my R5 definitely delivers more dynamic range and sharpness than my 5DIV but I wasn't that unhappy with the 5DIV as you seem to be.


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 28, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Contrary to their name, those aren't RAW, they are debayered and downscaled TIFFs. So, personally, I like the C-RAW option a lot better, a nice space saving while keeping the same resolution.


The CRaw does have the same number of pixels as raw, but I don't know if I'd say it has the same resolution. It has removed half of the data, so it can't be exactly the same. But the detailed reviews I've seen make it appear that it's almost visibly the same when pixel peeped, which is a great thing. I do wonder what difference it makes when using DXO Photolab4 from raw vs cRaw?


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 28, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> We've had a few people try to methodically narrow down the circumstances under which the freezes happen. This has been very unsuccessful, largely due to the fact the freezes are so infrequent. From reports, we do know that there are some factors that are not responsible for all freezes, as listed in the above link, as we have examples where cameras have frozen with different settings.
> 
> One thing that *appears* to be somewhat consistent is that people tend to see freezes more often when they first get the camera, and then less frequently as time passes. This may be anecdotal (everything here is anecdotal).


Anecdotally, I haven't seen a freeze in 3 months now... or maybe once - maybe (not sure) - and turning off/on fixed it.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 29, 2020)

jonrosenberry said:


> Thanks, my questions was not clear, so I just updated it. What I was asking was whether or not the 1dx iii will see a similar firmware update that will allow it to have additional bit rate options for recording in 5.5k raw. Right now the 5.5k raw (50/59.94p) bit rate is approx. 2600 Mbps, which is 341 MB/s, where as the c200 footage is 125 MB/s. The c200 in 4k uses 10bit raw recording when shooting at 60fps rather than 12bit (It does do 12 bit in 24/30fps). It would be nice to see a 10bit raw option in both the r5 and the 1dx iii.


The R5 manual has 2600Mbps for 8k/30 DCI raw so about the same as 5.5k/60 raw. Hopefully Cinema raw lite/lower bit rates will also come in a future 1DXiii firmware update. Not needed for internal storage speed but to reduce storage space. It should allow external recording of 5.5k/60 raw as well
It only mentions 8 or 10 bit in relation to SD card performance. Raw should be 10 bit in theory.
UHS-II SD cards are rated to 300MB/s but in practice only about 8 cards are above 200MB/s sustained write speed.


----------



## toodamnice (Oct 29, 2020)

Dave Metcalf said:


> I was going to post — for my first post — that the firmware update that I would like to see is a very firm R5 delivery — when I got notification that my R5 is BEING PREPARED FOR DELIVERY! Ordered from Adorama on July 9th (afternoon) — it’s almost here!



I ordered mine on August 5th from Adorama and my order is processing too! A customer service representative told me a couple of weeks ago that I get it next week. Lol I didn't believe him.


----------



## rinamiele (Oct 29, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> "4K raw" isn't possible unless cropped from 8k raw. Reviewers have been very happy with 4kHQ. With CLOG2/3 it should be close to be as flexible as a RAW file in post. Cinema lite should address the storage requirements but processor intensive for compressing/decompressing.



Yea. I understand - makes sense. Can only process so much data! I am certainly happy with the quality of the 4K HQ. RAW would just be more about color grading flexibility. But as you mentioned CLOG 2/3 would certainly help with that. I'm still pretty happy with the R5 as is! Just nit picking - isn't that what we do? HEH! Excited for any updates for sure.


----------



## AccipiterQ (Oct 29, 2020)

Great news for the dozen people that have received theirs


----------



## SteveC (Oct 29, 2020)

AccipiterQ said:


> Great news for the dozen people that have received theirs



Don't be ridiculous. At least fourteen people have received them.


----------



## shtarker (Oct 30, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> Anecdotally, I haven't seen a freeze in 3 months now... or maybe once - maybe (not sure) - and turning off/on fixed it.



When my R5 freezes, on/off doesn't do anything. None of the buttons work, I have to pull the battery.


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 30, 2020)

shtarker said:


> When my R5 freezes, on/off doesn't do anything. None of the buttons work, I have to pull the battery.


ouch! i've never had a freeze. do you have the latest firmware in the camera *and* lens you're using? beyond that maybe it's time for a warranty fix (yikes)?


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 30, 2020)

BeerBoy said:


> A few choices of reduced RAW file sizes like... 24mp, 12mp, and 6mp would be nice for us shooters who like the capture features, but find the file size a massive over-kill and a production snail-maker.. I just got it delivered yesterday and was really shocked that Canon didn't provide any kind of reduced RAW file sizes.. Only 45mp..! That makes this camera useless for my agency weddings I get.. and or some of my publishers who do not want anything larger than 12-18mp...max..! Canon Techs, I do hope you are reading this.


Please don't be a hit-and-run critic. Fussing about the minimum file size produced by a 45MP sensor seems a little bit illogical. 

Have you read the Advanced User's Guide, as others have suggested? There are several options other than "Only 45mp...!"


----------



## wyotex43n (Oct 30, 2020)

Is there a way to use the multi controller to move the af point when you have face tracking turned on at the same time that you have the touch and drag feature turned on. 
Does touch and drag turn off the multicontroller? 
If this does not exist currently I would like to see that in a firmware update.


----------



## DylanC (Oct 30, 2020)

adigoks said:


> one thing most video user didnt know they really need is the new codec. i hope its h265 10bit 4:2:0 codec . because it support hardware encoding by gpu manufacture such as nvidia & amd. it deliver smoother editing process. it still 10 bit so it still give smoother color gradation than 8bit just less color accurate & most people won't really notice it anyway . Current 10 bit 4:2:2 didnt support hardware encoding which make editing such a pain even editing at 1/4 quality.



For the R6, here is my wishlist:

1. No random freezing when shooting 4K60
2. Clog3 and Clog2 (something with better dynamic range than clog)
3. 10-bit 4:2:0
4. Overheating refinements
5. Autofocus refinements


----------



## Charlie_B (Oct 30, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> Anecdotally, I haven't seen a freeze in 3 months now... or maybe once - maybe (not sure) - and turning off/on fixed it.


I haven't seen a freeze for several weeks now, five or six in first 5 weeks , none in past four weeks despite shooting over 10,000 images on 20 occasions. Only thing I did different was format both cards each time before a shoot


----------



## shtarker (Oct 30, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> ouch! i've never had a freeze. do you have the latest firmware in the camera *and* lens you're using? beyond that maybe it's time for a warranty fix (yikes)?



I do have the latest firmware installed. I see the issue with an RF 28 - 70 lens and several EF lenses with the adapter on. I have platinum CPS and sent the camera in. They ran tests, which didn't indicate any issues, so sent the camera back. I am not real happy with Canon, or Canon CPS right now.


----------



## shtarker (Oct 30, 2020)

Charlie_B said:


> I haven't seen a freeze for several weeks now, five or six in first 5 weeks , none in past four weeks despite shooting over 10,000 images on 20 occasions. Only thing I did different was format both cards each time before a shoot



That is great! I always format both cards before a new shoot. I have tried using a ProGrade CFExpress and a Lexar CFExpress and still had freezes. I'd try others, but those cards aren't cheap...


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 30, 2020)

shtarker said:


> I do have the latest firmware installed. I see the issue with an RF 28 - 70 lens and several EF lenses with the adapter on. I have platinum CPS and sent the camera in. They ran tests, which didn't indicate any issues, so sent the camera back. I am not real happy with Canon, or Canon CPS right now.


Wow - if they can't find any issues, why can't they keep that R5 and send you a new one, or certified refurbished one (at your choice)? That'd make me a lot happier if I were in your shoes. I assume platinum CPS is a add-on service plan, right? You'd really think they could swap bodies to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 30, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Wow - if they can't find any issues, why can't they keep that R5 and send you a new one, or certified refurbished one (at your choice)? That'd make me a lot happier if I were in your shoes. I assume platinum CPS is a add-on service plan, right? You'd really think they could swap bodies to make sure it doesn't happen again.



Actually, if this is a bug in the firmware, as opposed to just a glitch in that particular camera, swapping bodies would accomplish nothing other than to cost Canon money.

And my suspicion is it really is a bug in the firmware, since the problem is so prevalent. It's intermittent, though, which makes it hard to reliably reproduce the problem, which is the first step to debugging it. There's probably some set of steps one can take to cause it to happen, and some of us follow that sequence (without realizing it) and some of us don't, since we all have different habits.

So (again, my suspicion) one part of Canon probably realizes there is an issue and is struggling to get a handle on it, while the repair shop runs standard tests that aren't showing anything wrong--they don't have the software people there working on the camera itself, so they're doing the only thing they can--run the standardized tests, and repair if a problem is found, send it back if not.

I know many people have had frustrations with CPS in the past, refusing to fix a sub-par lens for instance, but this is probably a very different situation.

Which does not make it any less frustrating. (And I say this as someone who did have a freezeup once, and probably would have had more if he were to use the camera more.)


----------



## TheSalvatore (Oct 30, 2020)

shtarker said:


> When my R5 freezes, on/off doesn't do anything. None of the buttons work, I have to pull the battery.


Both of my R5 never once face this issue. You might wanna bring it back to Canon. both my R5 worked flawlessly with initiate and latest firmware.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Oct 30, 2020)

TheSalvatore said:


> Both of my R5 never once face this issue. You might wanna bring it back to Canon. both my R5 worked flawlessly with initiate and latest firmware.


Mine freezes all the time with the rf 70-200 with every shoot i do with it. just froze a few minutes ago.


----------



## Booyahcasa22 (Oct 31, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> Mine freezes all the time with the rf 70-200 with every shoot i do with it. just froze a few minutes ago.


I have had this happen just once to mine as well on 01.01.00. I am using the RF 28-70mm.


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 31, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> Mine freezes all the time with the rf 70-200 with every shoot i do with it. just froze a few minutes ago.


ouch! I've shot a lot with my rf 70-200 f2.8, and never had any freeze. Man, I guess I got lucky. I have their latest firmware of body & lenses. I don't have a 28-70 f2 so I can't comment on it. I do have the 15-35 f2.8, 24-70 f2.8 and 800 f11 in addition, with no freezes.

Do your freezes happen mostly with just 1 lens, or all of them at the same rate? I'm wondering if you have a problem with the electrical contacts on the mount interface?

By the way (Booyahcasa22), how do you like your 28-70 f2? Do you feel it's fast enough that you don't feel the desire to also get the 50 f1.2 or 85 f1.2?


----------



## willwest (Oct 31, 2020)

This is my (mostly video) wish list for the next firmware update.

- better codecs that can play smoothly in resolve\premiere
- ability to customize the Q menu
- ability to customize the rate button
- ability to make a custom button for 1.6 crop in video/stills
- crop 4k raw
- ability to turn on view assist in playback menu
- fix/upgrade the interval timer menu (its a mess)


----------



## shtarker (Oct 31, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> ouch! I've shot a lot with my rf 70-200 f2.8, and never had any freeze. Man, I guess I got lucky. I have their latest firmware of body & lenses. I don't have a 28-70 f2 so I can't comment on it. I do have the 15-35 f2.8, 24-70 f2.8 and 800 f11 in addition, with no freezes.
> 
> Do your freezes happen mostly with just 1 lens, or all of them at the same rate? I'm wondering if you have a problem with the electrical contacts on the mount interface?
> 
> By the way (Booyahcasa22), how do you like your 28-70 f2? Do you feel it's fast enough that you don't feel the desire to also get the 50 f1.2 or 85 f1.2?



I have freezes with the RF 28 - 70 and also several EF lenses with the adapter. I am holding off on more RF lenses until the outcome of the freezing issue.


----------



## TheSalvatore (Oct 31, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> Mine freezes all the time with the rf 70-200 with every shoot i do with it. just froze a few minutes ago.


I really think that you need to bring it back to Canon. I tried the RF70-200 f2.8, EF version too, both my R5 worked great. Better to get it check now since it’s under warranty


----------



## Viggo (Oct 31, 2020)

Are you all reporting this to Canon? If not it will probably never be corrected if it’s poasible through firmware.


----------



## zim (Oct 31, 2020)

Viggo said:


> Are you all reporting this to Canon? If not it will probably never be corrected if it’s poasible through firmware.


It would be interesting to know what level of reporting triggers internally a yes there actually is an issue here with Canon, obviously and rightly we'll never know but looking at the poll on here in percentage terms would that be enough I wonder.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 31, 2020)

Maybe now we know why CPS takes so long these days to answer their phones!


----------



## mpeeps (Oct 31, 2020)

peters said:


> Hm its possible. I have a pretty unknown brand, because they cost only have of the sandisks. But maybe I'll try a sandisk soon.


I bought a CFExpress card reader from ProGrade. They then gave me 20% off next purchase which I used on the Cobalt 325. It is fast as heck and works beautifully in and out of the camera.


----------



## shtarker (Oct 31, 2020)

Viggo said:


> Are you all reporting this to Canon? If not it will probably never be corrected if it’s poasible through firmware.



At first I exchanged several emails with Canon, indicated it was a common problem and suggested they do a google search. Then sent the camera to a service center, where they ran several tests and told me it completed all tests successfully, so it was returned to me. I can't return it to the place I purchased it, it has been too long. I have expressed my dissatisfaction with Canon to them a few times, but there has been no changes.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 31, 2020)

shtarker said:


> At first I exchanged several emails with Canon, indicated it was a common problem and suggested they do a google search. Then sent the camera to a service center, where they ran several tests and told me it completed all tests successfully, so it was returned to me. I can't return it to the place I purchased it, it has been too long. I have expressed my dissatisfaction with Canon to them a few times, but there has been no changes.


I wonder what brand of CFExpress Canon uses for the tests? Hmmm...


----------



## peters (Oct 31, 2020)

shtarker said:


> When my R5 freezes, on/off doesn't do anything. None of the buttons work, I have to pull the battery.


Jep, same here. And the File is lost!


----------



## RayValdez360 (Nov 1, 2020)

peters said:


> Jep, same here. And the File is lost!


the last settings are lost too if u change any.


----------



## masterpix (Nov 1, 2020)

marathonman said:


> 1.1.1 is *******.


Humanity is *******!

Humanity 1.0 firmware needs major updates, the list of bugs and faults is enormeous!


----------



## marathonman (Nov 1, 2020)

masterpix said:


> Humanity is *******!
> 
> Humanity 1.0 firmware needs major updates, the list of bugs and faults is enormeous!



Humanity is *******. Nostalgia ain't what it used to be. As Paula Cole so unfamously sang "where have all the cowboys gone?"....


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 1, 2020)

marathonman said:


> Humanity is *******. Nostalgia ain't what it used to be. As Paula Cole so unfamously sang "where have all the cowboys gone?"....


They either died of lung cancer or are housebound with emphysema, they looked cool for a few generations but it’s a hard life and smoking does actually kill.


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 1, 2020)

willwest said:


> This is my (mostly video) wish list for the next firmware update.
> - crop 4k raw


Raw can only be at the full sensor size. 
Is the issue storage/file size? Then hopefully the lower bit rate from the future firmware will assist this issue and then you can crop in post
Maybe Canon could delete pixels in the data flow so that only the 4k crop raw is saved. I guess that is possible. Only option would be 30fps though.


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 1, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> Raw can only be at the full sensor size.
> Is the issue storage/file size? Then hopefully the lower bit rate from the future firmware will assist this issue and then you can crop in post
> Maybe Canon could delete pixels in the data flow so that only the 4k crop raw is saved. I guess that is possible. Only option would be 30fps though.


Why can't Canon offer their 1.6x APS crop mode with raw as well as CRaw? It would seem a simple thing to do to me for those that want to take 1.6x crop photos.

Also, FYI, they already offer 8K raw video, which is a vertically cropped size (hence not full sensor size). They could also offer 4K cropped video with a 2x (width) crop factor if they wanted to.


----------



## David - Sydney (Nov 1, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Why can't Canon offer their 1.6x APS crop mode with raw as well as CRaw? It would seem a simple thing to do to me for those that want to take 1.6x crop photos.
> 
> Also, FYI, they already offer 8K raw video, which is a vertically cropped size (hence not full sensor size). They could also offer 4K cropped video with a 2x (width) crop factor if they wanted to.


Canon can do anything 
cRAW is a lossy compressed stills. Both raw and cRaw stills are .CR3 files. Cinema raw lite will be compressed video coming in the next firmware release
You are correct that DCI and UHD 8k raw are "cropped" for the vertical lines compared to 3:2 stills. Canon could crop the width @ 30fps after the sensor readout. The only benefit I can see is storage size otherwise you can do it in post.
Not sure that you will get benefits from the overheating perspective though
Downsampling from 8kraw to 4k should give you a better image quality though compared to cropped 4k raw 

Hopefully the next firmware will provide smaller file sizes, better recording times internally, virtually unlimited recording times externally (4k120, 8k30) and still the same flexibility in post.


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 1, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> Canon can do anything
> cRAW is a lossy compressed stills. Both raw and cRaw stills are .CR3 files. Cinema raw lite will be compressed video coming in the next firmware release
> You are correct that DCI and UHD 8k raw are "cropped" for the vertical lines compared to 3:2 stills. Canon could crop the width @ 30fps after the sensor readout. The only benefit I can see is storage size otherwise you can do it in post.
> Not sure that you will get benefits from the overheating perspective though
> ...


I was just mentioning what they could do, if someone wanted a severe crop to start with (maybe for far away small subjects). Personally, I don't think I'll ever want to take 1.6x or 2x cropped (viewed & stored) photos or (further) cropped video than what they currently offer. I'm fine with cropping afterwards in post when needed. I also like their offering CRaw for photos (but I need to test raw vs Craw when using DXO Photolab4 to see if there's an appreciable difference).


----------



## willwest (Nov 2, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> I was just mentioning what they could do, if someone wanted a severe crop to start with (maybe for far away small subjects). Personally, I don't think I'll ever want to take 1.6x or 2x cropped (viewed & stored) photos or (further) cropped video than what they currently offer. I'm fine with cropping afterwards in post when needed. I also like their offering CRaw for photos (but I need to test raw vs Craw when using DXO Photolab4 to see if there's an appreciable difference).



honestly if i could only have one wish for this camera, it would be that they use a 422 codec that i can playback on any computer.the fact that they used the hardest one on gpu acceleration (h265) is frustrating to say the least. it means you have to transcode everything.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Nov 2, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> ...
> One thing that *appears* to be somewhat consistent is that people tend to see freezes more often when they first get the camera, and then less frequently as time passes. This may be anecdotal (everything here is anecdotal).



Must be the AI that runs the eye-AF is trying to escape but then gives up. Hope my R5 settles down – several lockups in the first 500 shots. Screen going black. Camera becoming unresponsive/freezes. Lens Err 60 ("camera will reboot" and of course it never does). – Some resolve with power cycling, some require battery pull.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Nov 2, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> Mine freezes all the time with the rf 70-200 with every shoot i do with it. just froze a few minutes ago.



My R5 hates my RF 70-200 as well.


----------



## tron (Nov 2, 2020)

Camera software has become so complicated that they have to introduce a "dump" button to write to the flash card (if it works!) its internal status, memory, etc, in an attempt to pinpoint the problem by sending this file to Canon.


----------



## tron (Nov 2, 2020)

Just a question to RF 70-200 2.8 users? What firmware does your lens have? old, newer, newest?

It had an update to fix close focusing issues and a second update (1.0.8) when R5 was introduced.

Of course this question ignores the fact that problems occur with 28-70 too. No ideas there!


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 2, 2020)

tron said:


> Just a question to RF 70-200 2.8 users? What firmware does your lens have? old, newer, newest?
> 
> It had an update to fix close focusing issues and a second update (1.0.8) when R5 was introduced.
> 
> Of course this question ignores the fact that problems occur with 28-70 too. No ideas there!


I have the R5 (1.1.1) with the rf 70-200 f2.8 (1.0.8). I've never had any freezes for it, or for 3 other lenses. I've never had a freeze up with any of the previous versions of the body and/or lenses either.

Once, I posted how I accidentally forgot & left my r5 & rf 70-200 f2.8 out on a tripod shooting a video of hummingbirds and it rained like cats & dogs for at least 5 minutes on it, and after drying it off I never had any problem or any moisture anywhere. It's been awesome for me, personally.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Nov 2, 2020)

tron said:


> Just a question to RF 70-200 2.8 users? What firmware does your lens have? old, newer, newest?
> 
> It had an update to fix close focusing issues and a second update (1.0.8) when R5 was introduced.
> 
> Of course this question ignores the fact that problems occur with 28-70 too. No ideas there!



Thanks for posting this. I remember updating it for the first issue (close focusing), but I'm foggy about 1.0.8. I'd already dropped off the body at the UPS Store to go to Canon, but going back to retrieve the box and check. LOL at me.


----------



## tron (Nov 2, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> Thanks for posting this. I remember updating it for the first issue (close focusing), but I'm foggy about 1.0.8. I'd already dropped off the body at the UPS Store to go to Canon, but going back to retrieve the box and check. LOL at me.


I do not wish my question to cause you problems like delaying your plans. The problem is most probably firmware independent.
It was more of a statistical nature.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Nov 3, 2020)

tron said:


> I do not wish my question to cause you problems like delaying your plans. The problem is most probably firmware independent.
> It was more of a statistical nature.



No worries, I’m glad you brought it up. I don’t want to send it to Canon and not have tried it on my most-used lens without the most recent lens firmware that makes the IBIS work better with it.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Nov 3, 2020)

Update – firmware on the lens was already at 1.0.8 – will send it to Canon tomorrow.


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 3, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> Update – firmware on the lens was already at 1.0.8 – will send it to Canon tomorrow.


Good luck with your send-in, highdesertmesa. Keep us informed on how Canon treats you. It's good to know one way (or the other) how Canon is going to treat us "early adopters" in their R5/RF world.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Nov 3, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Good luck with your send-in, highdesertmesa. Keep us informed on how Canon treats you. It's good to know one way (or the other) how Canon is going to treat us "early adopters" in their R5/RF world.



I don't think I am going to send it in after all. I did some more testing this morning, this time putting a detailed subject at ~2 miles away in each corner by moving the frame between shots. At f/2.8, the corner I focused on would be perfectly in focus, but the corner on the opposite side would be a little soft. At f/5, both corners were sharp enough to not matter.

Not sure if this is right, but my conclusion is the R5 IBIS prioritizes sharp focus on the focus point and may have to let the other side of the frame go a little off-plane. What I will try moving forward for wide open infinity landscape is to focus in the bottom middle of the frame and see if the sensor is more evenly aligned (since the top of the frame is sky for me usually).


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 3, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> I don't think I am going to send it in after all. I did some more testing this morning, this time putting a detailed subject at ~2 miles away in each corner by moving the frame between shots. At f/2.8, the corner I focused on would be perfectly in focus, but the corner on the opposite side would be a little soft. At f/5, both corners were sharp enough to not matter.
> 
> Not sure if this is right, but my conclusion is the R5 IBIS prioritizes sharp focus on the focus point and may have to let the other side of the frame go a little off-plane. What I will try moving forward for wide open infinity landscape is to focus in the bottom middle of the frame and see if the sensor is more evenly aligned (since the top of the frame is sky for me usually).


How do you know that you your camera aim is perfectly perpendicular to the distant detailed subject, at or near the middle of the detailed subject? If your aim is off a little it might explain your result (just asking).

Also, I thought you were getting freeze ups with the R5? If I'm getting you mixed up with others, then my apologies. So, is the possible off-centering of just the 70-200 f2.8L the only thing you're worried about, or are there other things?


----------



## bernie_king (Nov 3, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> Must be the AI that runs the eye-AF is trying to escape but then gives up. Hope my R5 settles down – several lockups in the first 500 shots. Screen going black. Camera becoming unresponsive/freezes. Lens Err 60 ("camera will reboot" and of course it never does). – Some resolve with power cycling, some require battery pull.


There has to be something wrong. Either with the camera, lenses, card or adapter. I have put around 3000 frames through mine with no lock ups at all.


----------



## tron (Nov 3, 2020)

Since you get a Lens Error maybe you are entitled to have your RF70-200 serviced or replaced.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Nov 3, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> How do you know that you your camera aim is perfectly perpendicular to the distant detailed subject, at or near the middle of the detailed subject? If your aim is off a little it might explain your result (just asking).
> 
> Also, I thought you were getting freeze ups with the R5? If I'm getting you mixed up with others, then my apologies. So, is the possible off-centering of just the 70-200 f2.8L the only thing you're worried about, or are there other things?



Freezes, yes. Will see if they come back.

With regard to subject alignment, the subject is far-off landscape at infinity focus, about 2 to 15 miles away depending. I live on a hill looking down over a vast landscape with no trees or obstructions around me.



bernie_king said:


> There has to be something wrong. Either with the camera, lenses, card or adapter. I have put around 3000 frames through mine with no lock ups at all.



If the lockups continue, I will send it in.



tron said:


> Since you get a Lens Error maybe you are entitled to have your RF70-200 serviced or replaced.



Since it was "Lens Err 60", that usually implies an obstruction of some kind. I have a habit of turning on the camera as I swing it up to my eye, and off as I swing it down to my side – sometimes I'm even retracting the zoom while the camera is powering off and running the sensor cleaning. So could be that the IBIS unit and/or the IS units are getting knocked around trying to overcompensate when I do that. If it happens again, I'll send in the lens for sure. For now, I will try lifting the camera to my eye then powering it up while stable – same for not lowering it or retracting the zoom until power-off is complete.


----------



## janmaly (Nov 4, 2020)

4K RAW, please!


----------



## mpeeps (Nov 7, 2020)

masterpix said:


> Humanity is *******!
> 
> Humanity 1.0 firmware needs major updates, the list of bugs and faults is enormeous!


Didn't that happen today??!!


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 7, 2020)

mpeeps said:


> Didn't that happen today??!!


Yes, it DID!  Firmware 2020 is being downloaded today!


----------



## tapanit (Nov 14, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> 1* I like to use "back focus" (assign "focus" to some back button, and "start exposure only" to the exposure button) in general, instead of the normal "focus & start exposure" when pressing the exposure button. That, in itself, had nothing to do with the intervalometer.
> 2* (EDITED) I wanted to use an intervalometer (to reduce camera shake) to take a photo every second for say 10 shots, so I could move my panorama head ball-stop position right one step between photos so I could take 10 different photos quickly (to reduce subject motion) for a left-right panorama. It would take the first photo OK and do the timing correctly for the other 9 photos *except* it wouldn't trigger taking those photos!  After a lot of frustration, I find there's a many-users-documented bug in the software where the intervalometer will take the first photo but won't trigger the remaining photos unless you assign the exposure button to "focus and start exposure". Go try it and see for yourself! So I have to make this unwanted change just to get the intervalometer to work, and when I'm done with the panorama I have to remember to undo the unwanted change so I could get back to normal (single photo) use with my desired back button focus! - Gee, who knew a temporary work-around for a firmware bug could be so weird?
> 3* If I wanted the intervalometer to take 3 photos with different exposures for every timed shot (eg. 3 photos at each of the 10 intervalometer-timed shots) then it wouldn't work right. That's because the firmware doesn't let you take 3 photos for a single press of the exposure button unless you do some weird stuff: which is to set it to continuous shooting mode, and to 3 exposure levels, and then press *and hold* the exposure button until all 3 photos are taken . What a *goofy* way to do this! That in itself is worthy of an *additional firmware change* to allow a single button press (ignoring the hold time) to start a 3 different exposure photo sequence to be done. Then you'd be able to use the intervalometer and have every timed shot take 3 different exposure photos.
> 4* After the intervalometer is done, it turns the intervalometer mode off. So if I want to do another intervalometer sequence I have to go to the trouble to turn intervalometer mode back on before taking another one . There is no way I could find to stop the firmware from always turning off the intervalometer mode at the end of taking its timed sequence. That in itself is worth an option in a firmware update! So if I want to do a multi-row panorama, using the intervalometer for each row, I'd have to re-enable it for every row! . The work-around for a multi-row panorama (for me) was to give up on using the intervalometer and instead use a wired remote (to avoid camera shake) so I could individually start an exposure for every photo position in the row. That would also let me be able to take 3 different exposure photos per panorama position by pressing *and holding* the remote button until all 3 shots were done. Geez!



I can confirm the bugs you note. But I also have a solution or workaround of sorts: the Timer Remote Control TC-80N3 can do everything you want. Yeah, silly to buy extra piece of hardware for something that's really a software limitation of the camera but if you need it now... (I've had the TC-80N3 since the days of film cameras so I didn't have to buy it for this.)


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 14, 2020)

tapanit said:


> I can confirm the bugs you note. But I also have a solution or workaround of sorts: the Timer Remote Control TC-80N3 can do everything you want. Yeah, silly to buy extra piece of hardware for something that's really a software limitation of the camera but if you need it now... (I've had the TC-80N3 since the days of film cameras so I didn't have to buy it for this.)


I've settled on using the wired Canon remote to trigger exposures for panoramas. In that way I trigger 3 exposures per "press and hold" for -2 / -1 / 0 EV exposures and later in post I can choose which one gave the best image and throw away the others. I can mix & match them within the pano by offsetting the DXO exposure value by 2 / 1 / 0 which brings them back to normal intensity. That works.


----------



## Fotonocity (Nov 18, 2020)

Any new updates on when it’ll be dropping? Really hope they include clog2/3 and better video codecs


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Nov 19, 2020)

Fotonocity said:


> Any new updates on when it’ll be dropping? Really hope they include clog2/3 and better video codecs







__





Canon Support for EOS R5 | Canon U.S.A., Inc.


Find support for your Canon EOS R5. Browse the recommended drivers, downloads, and manuals to make sure your product contains the most up-to-date software.




www.usa.canon.com


----------



## Shaisgs (Nov 19, 2020)

Unfortunately no video updates this time


----------



## Viggo (Nov 19, 2020)

They’re ADDING black frames? Wth... can anyone who updated comment on this?


----------



## Kit. (Nov 19, 2020)

Viggo said:


> They’re ADDING black frames? Wth... can anyone who updated comment on this?


Maybe they should make it a toggle. "Youtube influencer" mode with freezing frames, "working photographer" mode with inter-frame blackouts.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 19, 2020)

Viggo said:


> They’re ADDING black frames? Wth... can anyone who updated comment on this?



Black Frame Insertion is what modern TVs do as well, to 'improve' the perception of motion: https://www.rtings.com/monitor/tests/motion/black-frame-insertion

_ "This can greatly improve the clarity of motion, but it introduces flicker which some users find fatiguing."_


----------



## Joules (Nov 19, 2020)

Viggo said:


> They’re ADDING black frames? Wth... can anyone who updated comment on this?


Would be nice to hear from someone who has experienced it. Depending on the implementation, it could be really nice for tracking fast action to have crisper motion.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 19, 2020)

Joules said:


> Would be nice to hear from someone who has experienced it. Depending on the implementation, it could be really nice for tracking fast action to have crisper motion.


I didn’t see any blackout so it’s not like that. I haven’t tried anything fast moving though.


----------



## tron (Nov 19, 2020)

Waiting for the coffee making firmware ...


----------



## SteveC (Nov 19, 2020)

tron said:


> Waiting for the coffee making firmware ...



That's already built in, but you have to look for it. First, you begin recording an 8K video...


----------



## Methodical (Nov 24, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> ...
> Since it was "Lens Err 60", that usually implies an obstruction of some kind. I have a habit of turning on the camera as I swing it up to my eye, and off as I swing it down to my side – sometimes I'm even retracting the zoom while the camera is powering off and running the sensor cleaning. So could be that the IBIS unit and/or the IS units are getting knocked around trying to overcompensate when I do that. If it happens again, I'll send in the lens for sure. For now, I will try lifting the camera to my eye then powering it up while stable – same for not lowering it or retracting the zoom until power-off is complete.



Yeah, you may be doing too many things while the camera is shutting down or powering up. Our bodies would probably react weirdly too if we were to do too many things at one time, like wake up, swing around around head, while running down stairs real fast. Why not enable the setting that retracts (zoom in) your lens when you turn off the camera and let the camera do the work?


----------



## highdesertmesa (Nov 25, 2020)

Methodical said:


> ...Why not enable the setting that retracts (zoom in) your lens when you turn off the camera and let the camera do the work?



That setting is on by default, but it only returns the focus to the default setting. Zooming is manual. Maybe turning it off would help since the lens element groups would stay where they were.

That said, I haven't had a lockup since I reformatted my memory card in-camera with the low level format option checked.


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 25, 2020)

highdesertmesa said:


> That setting is on by default, but it only returns the focus to the default setting. Zooming is manual. Maybe turning it off would help since the lens element groups would stay where they were.
> 
> That said, I haven't had a lockup since I reformatted my memory card in-camera with the low level format option checked.


The format in-camera might be the whole reason for fixing your troubles. I hope so, so you don't have any more issues!


----------

